# Does anyone have any tips for recovering from exhaustion?



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't really realized it for the longest time, but I think that I keep exhausting myself and I was wondering if anybody who of anything that helps for it besides sleeping a lot?

I just wondered generally if anyone had any idea of how long it takes to recover? 

Or any foods that are good for this? it's not just that I'm physically tired? I just find that my body is sore all over and my nerves feel sort of worn out, and I feel overwhelmed from pressure.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

hot bath. Music. Change your room surroundings like change your beds position. Go to spa. Meditate


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Watch funny videos


----------



## Another sheep (Apr 24, 2016)

Take a walk. Just enjoy not doing anything but moving forward, feeling each step you take and contemplating (not judging, that's demanding) everything you see. Do whatever comes to your mind, without thinking too much. You get worn off from thinking you're under pressure, when often it's all just an over exaggeration of your situation. 
Think positive and smile ! Even if you think it's irrational to do so, just do it !  Positive thinking actually does something to your body, I think it increases serotonin, which is pretty good for feeling lively.
Take time to not think about anything except enjoying the moment, that's pretty relaxing, even for a short moment 
And eating fruits is good too, compared to heavy greasy foods that make you feel heavy and tired.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

MCT Oil.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Take time out for yourself.


----------



## hubbins (Nov 24, 2014)

just make sure to set time aside for yourself, and try to learn your limits. try to keep to a sleep schedule, and if you can't get to bed at the same time every night at least try to wake up around the same time every day. it relieves so much more discomfort than you'd believe. eating healthier foods and getting some exercise (even just walking down the street or lifting weights) can help a ton too, even if it hurts to start. 

it's very healthy and useful in the long run to just learn what you can and can't handle and not overdo it. it's okay to cancel on people sometimes if you're just not feeling up to socializing. remove yourself from overwhelming situations before they start getting to you. put away your phone or computer and just chill for a while every now and then. 

i'm not sure what you've got going on that's exhausting you, but if it's a work/school thing, figuring out time management and preventing distraction relieves a lot of pressure. 

just give yourself some alone time, spoil yourself every once in a while, get some routines going.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

hubbins said:


> just make sure to set time aside for yourself, and try to learn your limits. try to keep to a sleep schedule, and if you can't get to bed at the same time every night at least try to wake up around the same time every day. it relieves so much more discomfort than you'd believe. eating healthier foods and getting some exercise (even just walking down the street or lifting weights) can help a ton too, even if it hurts to start.
> 
> it's very healthy and useful in the long run to just learn what you can and can't handle and not overdo it. it's okay to cancel on people sometimes if you're just not feeling up to socializing. remove yourself from overwhelming situations before they start getting to you. put away your phone or computer and just chill for a while every now and then.
> 
> ...


Well I think the problem is I just have too many responsibilities and even somehow manage to physically exhaust myself all the time just running errands, and not having a car or vehicle.

I guess I just feel like I am trying to catch or keep up to all my middle and upper class brethren and perhaps one day make something of myself, but I cannot and it's beyond exhausting and it can be difficult just fitting in all the responsibility and everything I want to do with my life, and I am doomed only to repeat my ancestors and families mistake and always be a low income boozo loser, lower class reject my entire life.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

nvm


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

nvm


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Edit nvm


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Lost control again!


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I haven't really realized it for the longest time, but I think that I keep exhausting myself and I was wondering if anybody who of anything that helps for it besides sleeping a lot?
> 
> I just wondered generally if anyone had any idea of how long it takes to recover?
> 
> Or any foods that are good for this? it's not just that I'm physically tired? I just find that my body is sore all over and my nerves feel sort of worn out, and I feel overwhelmed from pressure.


You should get a medical check and then a psychological evaluation if its needed.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Sai said:


> You should get a medical check and then a psychological evaluation if its needed.


Yes, of course, because I am not "normal" 

Psychology/psychiatry-suppressing the possibly for genius since 1984!

Anyway, if Albert Einstein was alive today, he'd probably be drug addled and on the street! 

true story.


----------



## Another sheep (Apr 24, 2016)

I understand how you feel, not being able to be yourself or talk about your beliefs and views on life. Trust me I really do. But you have to let go bro, stop looking for validation in other people and start really accepting who you are. Other people may not recognise your true value, but that doesn't matter, you only need yourself. 
Now don't go despising everyone you meet, no, that's not what I mean. On the contrary, be kind to all, be the most you you can be and eventually likewise people will naturally come to you. Doing activities that really resonate with you may increase your chances of finding like-minded people. I don't know what your country is, but I'm pretty certain it's impossible there isn't anyone else like you in it. Simply impossible.
As for the pressure you put on yourself, I know that feel. I more often than not wake up feeling angry at myself for not waking up earlier. I used to be desperate for my future since I had such high expectations of myself and didn't feel up to the task. All members of my family had achieved something great, and I felt like I needed to be great too. Thank god (not in a christian way haha) I loved life because during this whole period I did not see at all the point in living, maybe like yourself. Exhaustion and total lack of motivation for anything whatsoever were in charge of my life, and I didn't want to see anyone, as everyone simply pissed me off, so superficial and dishonest that they were. I tried speaking to my parents about this but only got told I needed to stop victimising and only felt even more misunderstood. I never felt more alone in the universe, period. I would spend whole days and nights just looking at nothing, thinking about the same things, over and over again. Just poisoning my mind with bullshit. I wondered if life was just meant to be lived like that, do we have to live in sadness, or do we have to stop thinking and just pretend to be happy ? But pretending felt like an impossibility. 
What got me out of this shithole, was realising (emotionally, not intellectually) that we're not all that there is in this universe, that humanity may be primitive and dumb (instincts and all), but that it's also capable of the best, and that's what we should strive for. The best. I consider my life to have really started at this point. I woke up the next day wondering what had happened all this time. My parents were actually worried about this sudden change and thought that I had finally decided to end it, so they got my brother to keep a discreet eye on me the whole day, wtff hahaa. That 'depression' period lasted a bit more than 9 months, but I have almost no memory of it, except for the broad details I just shared with you (and some I kept for myself hihi  )
Anyway brother, I wrote this not to brag about my life or anything, I'm very reticent to speak about my life, especially the internal part of it, but I feel like it can help you in these times of apparent hopelessness. I remember not totally wanting to end my suffering, as the victimising feeling is in some ways quite satisfying, as it notably relieves the responsibilities you have on your own life. 
Don't look for validation, know that if people can validate, you can too, but don't be the cocky asshole that feels somewhat superior.
My best guess is that what's happening to you may be the best thing that'll happen in your life, some kind of second birth. Life isn't meant to be easy, but we can definitely choose how to see it, no matter the material situation. (well in some extreme cases it certainly is more difficult though, but I don't think that's your situation)

Hope this helps.. 
Cheers ! :happy:


----------



## Another sheep (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh wow sorry for the long text haha


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Another sheep said:


> I understand how you feel, not being able to be yourself or talk about your beliefs and views on life. Trust me I really do. But you have to let go bro, stop looking for validation in other people and start really accepting who you are. Other people may not recognise your true value, but that doesn't matter, you only need yourself.
> Now don't go despising everyone you meet, no, that's not what I mean. On the contrary, be kind to all, be the most you you can be and eventually likewise people will naturally come to you. Doing activities that really resonate with you may increase your chances of finding like-minded people. I don't know what your country is, but I'm pretty certain it's impossible there isn't anyone else like you in it. Simply impossible.
> As for the pressure you put on yourself, I know that feel. I more often than not wake up feeling angry at myself for not waking up earlier. I used to be desperate for my future since I had such high expectations of myself and didn't feel up to the task. All members of my family had achieved something great, and I felt like I needed to be great too. Thank god (not in a christian way haha) I loved life because during this whole period I did not see at all the point in living, maybe like yourself. Exhaustion and total lack of motivation for anything whatsoever were in charge of my life, and I didn't want to see anyone, as everyone simply pissed me off, so superficial and dishonest that they were. I tried speaking to my parents about this but only got told I needed to stop victimising and only felt even more misunderstood. I never felt more alone in the universe, period. I would spend whole days and nights just looking at nothing, thinking about the same things, over and over again. Just poisoning my mind with bullshit. I wondered if life was just meant to be lived like that, do we have to live in sadness, or do we have to stop thinking and just pretend to be happy ? But pretending felt like an impossibility.
> What got me out of this shithole, was realising (emotionally, not intellectually) that we're not all that there is in this universe, that humanity may be primitive and dumb (instincts and all), but that it's also capable of the best, and that's what we should strive for. The best. I consider my life to have really started at this point. I woke up the next day wondering what had happened all this time. My parents were actually worried about this sudden change and thought that I had finally decided to end it, so they got my brother to keep a discreet eye on me the whole day, wtff hahaa. That 'depression' period lasted a bit more than 9 months, but I have almost no memory of it, except for the broad details I just shared with you (and some I kept for myself hihi  )
> ...


Infj...


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Go on a relaxing vacation if you can. I was getting very little sleep last semester, and then I went to the beach for 3-4 days with a couple of friends. I was able to sleep 8+ hours per night, and it helped me recover from my exhaustion and loosen up a bit.

However, as soon as I got back I was unable to sleep yet again, due to responsibilities.

If a vacation is out of the question, then perhaps try to get on a sleep schedule?

However, if you're just as slammed as I am with projects/work/school, you're shit out of luck until your life slows down a bit.


----------



## Another sheep (Apr 24, 2016)

Haha ok good luck then


----------



## Another sheep (Apr 24, 2016)

Just because I'm INFJ doesn't mean I don't get overwhelmed too. I am actually pretty overwhelmed and I might even fail my year because of all the things I have to do beside working and university. 

I don't know what you're implying by "INFJ..." but I do know being overwhelmed makes it easier to want to be a victim. 

If you're tired of being exhausted, good, do something about it, like stop thinking about your responsibilities constantly. If you're ok with losing control and being pissed off, good, keep going. Know that having the choice is what's overwhelming, not the responsibilities themselves. Just saying.


----------

